# Arroyo Grande - Ride suggestions



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

My GF and I are renting a place in Arroyo Grande for a few days at the end of March. Looking for suggestion as to rides down there. Searching this forum has turned up this link which is very helpful:
slobc.org - Bike routes on Ride with GPS

The ideal rides for my GF are 20-35 miles with up to 2000 vertical feet of climbing. Our preference is to avoid roads with lots of traffic. Any insights would be appreciated. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

it's more towards Pismo Beach.. but See Canyon road was a tough little climb and low traffic.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks. Looks like there is a great short loop on See Canyon and Davis Canyon. Can anyone chime in on whether it is better to ride that loop clockwise or counter clockwise?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I was running a half marathon the next day... So I just rode the top and backdown...I rode for the cal poly wheelmen 20 years ago but remember next to nothing of the area.. I'm old


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

The best riding from Arroyo Grande is in Edna Valley. Where you start depends on where you are, but get yourself up to Corbett Canyon. It is a climb, but it's not too hard. It will end at Edna Road, where you turn right and ride for a little bit. Cross over to the other side of the valley by turning right on Biddle Ranch Road. It ends at Orcutt Road. Turn right and ride until the end, at Lopez Road. Turn right to close the loop. It's not a huge ride, probably 20 miles, but it's a good one. On the SLOBC site, they call this "Wine Now, or Whine Later." It's here: Wine Now, or Whine Later - A bike ride in San Luis Obispo, CA

You can add miles on by not crossing the valley at Biddle, but staying on Edna and riding up past the airport to where you pick up the top of Orcutt Road. You could also turn left on Lopez Road to climb a couple of miles up to Lopez Lake. I used to stay in Pismo and climb up Price Canyon Road, where it hits Edna Road. Regardless of how you get there and where you go, Edna Valley is great riding through vineyards, and there aren't that many roads, so it's hard to get lost. 

If you are looking for a harder, longer ride, drive up 101 through SLO to the top of the Cuesta Grade, and go into the town of Santa Margarita. It's definitely worth the drive. Pick up Pozo Road and ride a long loop around the lake, coming back on Park Hill. It's spectacular riding, but be warned, you'll be going up and down small hills all day. Don't let that stop you, because it really is a fantastic place to ride. It should be even more spectacular at the end of March, because that area, especially along Pozo Road, gets incredible displays of wildflowers, and you may time it just right. There is a century run there by SLOBC called the "Wildflower" for this reason. (Not to be confused with the Chino Wildflower that runs about the same time!) This route on the SLOBC is called "Pozo" and it is here: Pozo - A bike ride in San Luis Obispo, CA. They have other variations in the area that are shorter and easier.

You could also drive further up 101 into Templeton and do some great riding in the wine country around Paso Robles. The whole area is a great place to ride. Take advantage of it.

I've never ridden See Canyon, but I've driven it. I don't think it would be worth doing, and I don't see how you could make a loop of it. It's more of an out and back. You can do a lot better in the short time you have. 

One of the best wineries around is Talley, on Lopez Road just outside Arroyo Grande. They make some damn good stuff.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

mohair_chair, Many thanks for this very informative post. Cheers.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Did she already have a place named after her?









Sorry, I'm so sorry.


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

I have ridden See Canyon and Perfumo canyon between Avila Beach and SLO a few times, there is some gravel but I enjoyed those roads just fine, very quiet and winding. If you want to go farther North, there are some great routes out of Cambria. Santa Rosa Creek Road (steep), Old Creek Road, as you get near Paso Robles, Vineyard and Peachy Canyon, Adelaida, those are about as nice of cycling as you'll find anywhere. Also a trip to Guadeloupe Dunes is well worth it (not on your bike.)


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Excellent suggestions*

Thank you for the excellent input. My GF and I like riding gravel so we will definitely check out those roads.


----------

